# Ich suche einen Player, der 24bit Wav files sauber abspielt

## Erdie

Hallo,

Ich hantiere viel mit Wav files rum, meistens sind das 24 Dateien. Leider spielt Audacious die nicht ab. XMMS früher hat das super gemacht. (ich hätte den gern zurück, Audacious ist einfach Müll dagegen)

Leider gibt es sonst kaum Player, die ein File beim Anklicken sofort abspielt. Amarok scheidet z. B. aus weil dieser die Samples in die Playlist aufnimmt. Ich möchte das aber sofort hören, weil es sich um Audioschnipsel handelt und ich die nur kurz beim Stöbern anhören und später in der DAW weiterverwenden möchte. Darüberhinaus kann Amarok die 24bit files auch nicht spielen. Der Kmplayer ist dafür unpraktisch und öffnet jedesmal einen neue Instanz wenn man auf neue files klickt. Ausserdem funktioniert der Positionsslider im Kmplayer unzuverlässig.

Am besten wäre wenn man Audacious mittels plugin in die Lage versetzten könnte auf mit 24 Wav umzugehen.

Kennt da jemand ein Möglichkeit?

-Erdie

----------

## franzf

Mir fiele noch ein

1) play/aplay

Kannst ja den Dtaietyp fest mit verknüpfen

2) smplayer als mplayer-frontend. Schau dich auf bgo nach ebuild um.

In den Settings kannst du dem sagen nur eine Instanz zu starten, außerdem funktioniert (zu mindest bei mir) der Slider.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Vortex375

SMPlayer ist schon ne feine Sache, aber zumindest bei mir ist das Anspringen über den Slider ziemlich unpräzise. Man landet normalerweise nicht an der Stelle, wo man eigentlich hin wollte. Das Spulen per Hotkeys funktioniert dagegen richtig.

----------

## firefly

also mplayer und xine können 24bit abspielen.

Ich habe das mit folgenden Dateien getestest (von http://www-mmsp.ece.mcgill.ca/Documents/AudioFormats/WAVE/Samples.html):

M1F1-int24-AFsp.wav   mplayer, xine kein problem

M1F1-int24WE-AFsp.wav mplayer kein problem

Nach meinem letzten test kann/konnte audacious das auch. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche muss dafür das useflag libsamplerate für audacious gesetzt sein. Hmm anscheinend ab 1.4.5 nicht mehr

----------

## blice

Mit Audacious muss ich recht geben, das braucht nicht nur viel mehr cpu-leistung als xmms, sondern macht seit den letzten updates einfach überhaupt nichts mehr.

mplayer  bzw Mplayer (gtk)  spielt alles einwandfrei , ist aber für den umgang mit playlisten nicht ausgelegt.

ich habe mir von xmms.org einfach den sourceball gezogen (Link: http://www.xmms.org/files/1.2.x/xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz ) den nach /usr/src entpackt, per su in den root-modus und bauen lassen.

```

localhost bodo # cd /usr/src/xmms-1.2.11/

localhost xmms-1.2.11 # ./configure

localhost xmms-1.2.11 # make 

#bei mir liefs sauber durch, also anschliessend ..

localhost xmms-1.2.11 # make install

```

root-modus verlasssen - "ALT-f2" "xmms"  - und läuft sauber und schnell wie eh und je ..

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> Mit Audacious muss ich recht geben, das braucht nicht nur viel mehr cpu-leistung als xmms, sondern macht seit den letzten updates einfach überhaupt nichts mehr.
> 
> mplayer  bzw Mplayer (gtk)  spielt alles einwandfrei , ist aber für den umgang mit playlisten nicht ausgelegt.
> 
> ich habe mir von xmms.org einfach den sourceball gezogen (Link: http://www.xmms.org/files/1.2.x/xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz ) den nach /usr/src entpackt, per su in den root-modus und bauen lassen.
> ...

 

naja für mplayer gibt es ja noch weitere frontends  :Wink: 

wie z.b. media-video/pymp oder kplayer(kde)

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *blice wrote:*   

> Mit Audacious muss ich recht geben, das braucht nicht nur viel mehr cpu-leistung als xmms, sondern macht seit den letzten updates einfach überhaupt nichts mehr.
> 
> mplayer  bzw Mplayer (gtk)  spielt alles einwandfrei , ist aber für den umgang mit playlisten nicht ausgelegt.
> 
> ich habe mir von xmms.org einfach den sourceball gezogen (Link: http://www.xmms.org/files/1.2.x/xmms-1.2.11.tar.gz ) den nach /usr/src entpackt, per su in den root-modus und bauen lassen.
> ...

 

das hättest du auch einfacher haben können. im zugaina overlay sind alle mir bekannten xmms ebuilds inklusive plugins enthalten

----------

## blice

Overlays sind ja ne nette sache.. aber wenn jeder nen overlay macht hilft das dem haupttree auch nicht weiter (siehe andere Threads).

Overlays sind gut wenn man was NEUES testen will, aber altbewährtes wie xmms, daß nur aus portage geflogen ist, weil zuende-entwickelte Dinge nicht mehr cool sind, mach ich dann doch per hand..

----------

## Erdie

Bei wave habe ich mich jetzt für den mplayer (ohne K) entschieden. Der öffenet zwar auch immer eine neue Instanz wenn die alte nicht beendet worden ist aber einen Tod muss man wohl sterben.

-Erdie

----------

